# -25 mod on medicine codes?



## daledavidsoncox (Jul 23, 2009)

I have been told in the past to not use -25 mod on medicine codes, such as 93010 and 92950 but can't find any documention regarding this.  We are getting denials when the mod is not used.  Anyone have anything written as to use or not use?

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 23, 2009)

CPT appendix A modifier -25 definition clearly states that this is an E/M modifier only.


----------



## daledavidsoncox (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry, my question is whether to put the -25 on the E/M when coding a medicine code.


----------



## pamtienter (Jul 23, 2009)

A 25 modifier would be used on the E/M when billed with another service that has a global day period to show that the E/M is separately identifiable from that other service and should be reimbursed in addition to the other code. 93010 has "XXX" for global days and I see 92950 has "000" so technically, you shouldn't need the 25 modifier when you bill an E/M with 93010. 

With that said, some payers have their own rules so I'd still check on it and learn what the payers want.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with Pam.  Payers have their own guidelines.  We usually have to use -25 on the E/M when any other service is performed (EKG, Neb tx, injections, etc).  In fact, we have one payer that requires not only -25 on the E/M but -59 on EKG's...


----------



## imiuru69 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a modifier ? on pediatric visits and meds/nebulizer therapy if someone can contact me on this site or my email imiuru69@verizon.net


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 24, 2009)

We do it the same way here as Lisa mentioned. -25 with all EKG's/CT's, etc.


----------



## daledavidsoncox (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, all.


----------

